

What ticket tracker/code review software is best? - delz

Trac? Bugzilla? Lighthouse? Reviewboard? Discuss.
======
cjoh
I've used Trac, Bugzilla, Mantis and now Lighthouse. I'd go with Lighthouse if
you're looking for a light tracking application of a small team. Lighthouse
has been the nicest I've used, though they're still a little light on some
functionality.

------
aaroneous
We use Trac. Aside from it taking a while to get installed properly, the
software is really easy to use (really important in getting non-tech people to
use it) and quite functional.

------
endergen
These might be worth a look:

<http://www.assembla.com/> <http://unfuddle.com/>

